# Trade Vince



## mcgreedy (Oct 6, 2003)

HE $UCK$. No more explanation needed.:devil:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

lock thread now


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

suppose we do trade him..who would u trade him fo?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

yeah man, he's been so dissappointing lately, like some dude said before sometimes its hard to be a fan of vince, but one thing is for sure mcgrady is better than him and he knows it, he's so intimidated by mcgrady


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

yes but if we trade vince...there goes the season...im serious...He is by far the greatest player in franchise history without a shadow of the doubt...now i actually want to know what you all think would be worth trading him to get?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

i didnt get to watch the 2nd half..but vince played decent the first half..answering mcgrady's shots


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> yeah man, he's been so dissappointing lately, like some dude said before sometimes its hard to be a fan of vince, but one thing is for sure mcgrady is better than him and he knows it, he's so intimidated by mcgrady


I dont think hes intimidated at all. He just got a bunch of new players with him who can score. Hes trying to move the ball around more.

You guys are finaly doing good again and some of you want to trade Vince? Some people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> HE $UCK$. No more explanation needed.


<strike>**** OFF *****. Someone needs to ban this guy not only because of his stupid posts in the past, but this one. I swear to god this guy is 1/2women/1/2crap</strike>

(This entire reply is an attack on another poster and will NOT be tolerated. I kindly suggest you do NOT do this again.)


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I bet you he would be dancing like smeegol from LOTR did in that one scene just thinking about a tmac trade..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> I bet you he would be dancing like smeegol from LOTR did in that one scene just thinking about a tmac trade..


No one was talking about wanting to trade Tmac during the NINETEEN game losing streak. Now retarded people who are a joke to human race want him traded based on ONE game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago trades: PG Jamal Crawford (16.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.4 apg in 33.7 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (7.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.7 apg in 15.1 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (4.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 18.0 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Vince Carter (22.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.9 apg in 36.6 minutes) 
C Menk Bateer (1.1 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.1 apg in 5.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.6 ppg, -3.9 rpg, and -2.4 apg. 

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (22.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.9 apg in 36.6 minutes) 
C Menk Bateer (1.1 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.1 apg in 5.7 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PG Jamal Crawford (16.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.4 apg in 23 games) 
PF Marcus Fizer (7.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.7 apg in 14 games) 
SF Eddie Robinson (4.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.6 ppg, +3.9 rpg, and +2.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED



The teams like dealing with each other so why not another one.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

how is this thread still alive?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Lets trade Vince for Fizer and Robinson. Lets trade Vince for players at Brunson's calibur. Lets trade Vince for basically nothing. STFU and dont even think about posting a ludicrous trade.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok at first i was a lil mad about this guy saying carter should be traded but then i realize...he is just dumb..i think this thread should really be locked


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> Ok at first i was a lil mad about this guy saying carter should be traded but then i realize...he is just dumb..i think this thread should really be locked


you must not know mcgreedy well


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Die. And by the way, if the Bulls want Vince, they have to give up Curry, Crawford, Chandler, Hinrich, and all of their first round picks unprotected for the next 15 years for us to even CONSIDER it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ah right overvalueing a guy. The Crawford, Fizer and E-Rob one was pretty fair. As a matter of fact the Raptors gain scoring from it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Ah right overvalueing a guy. The Crawford, Fizer and E-Rob one was pretty fair. As a matter of fact the Raptors gain scoring from it.


That was not fair at all. I was over-exagerating, but you guys would have to give us at least Curry, Crawford and Chandler for us to consider it. You don't know Vince if you think your first trade was fair.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Ah right overvalueing a guy. The Crawford, Fizer and E-Rob one was pretty fair. As a matter of fact the Raptors gain scoring from it.


Crawford + Fizer + ERob is not fair value for VC.

thanks for playing though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He is not worth all 3. Maybe The 1st trade +Curry than + Bosh


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> He is not worth all 3. Maybe The 1st trade +Curry than + Bosh


so now you're prospoing Bosh in the mix? Bosh is playing better than Curry as of late, so no.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

and there's no point discussing it, VC is untradeable


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

WTF? The Bulls have NOTHING in return for Vince so stop talking about it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How about

Jamal-Erob-Fizer-1st rd pick-for-Vince-Bateer


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> How about
> 
> Jamal-Erob-Fizer-1st rd pick-for-Vince-Bateer


how about a nice, warm cup of STFU


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> How about
> 
> Jamal-Erob-Fizer-1st rd pick-for-Vince-Bateer


That works. How about Jordan's United Center statue exchanged to Vince?


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Die. And by the way, if the Bulls want Vince, they have to give up Curry, Crawford, Chandler, Hinrich, and all of their first round picks unprotected for the next 15 years for us to even CONSIDER it.


This is worse then the original post.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> That works. How about Jordan's United Center statue exchanged to Vince?


ok

than we just make a new statue

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Rick Brunson
SG-Jamal Crawford/Kendall Gill
SF-Vince Carter/Jerome Williams
PF-Tyson Chandler/Marcus Fizer
C- Eddy Curry/Antonio Davis

Its like we just gain a pleyer without losing 1


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Ah right overvalueing a guy. The Crawford, Fizer and E-Rob one was pretty fair. As a matter of fact the Raptors gain scoring from it.


Thats so dumb. Keep adding players and it will eventually add up to higher scoring. 

Vince is the franchise. If the Raptors didn't get lucky and get him they may well have ended up like the Grizzlies. He's untradeable.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

VC disappointed the Raps fans last week and a half, maybe 2.....but he was amazing for 2 whole months....? why trade him then?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> VC disappointed the Raps fans last week and a half, maybe 2.....but he was amazing for 2 whole months....? why trade him then?


Only ludicrous people like "mcgreedy" want him traded for stupid reasons.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

He's far from "untradeable"

Straight up for Vince, they'd take...

Duncan
KG
Kobe
Shaq
Yao
Lebron

But really, after watching today's game, where are the morons who were making claims at the begining of the year that Vince was going to be All NBA defense.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

no joke, when was the last time a frachise player was traded?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> no joke, when was the last time a frachise player was traded?


Ray Allen.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> He is not worth all 3. Maybe The 1st trade +Curry than + Bosh


Crazy Bulls fans and your over-valuing. Bosh would get us Curry and a pick, or maybe Chandler straight up but we wouldn't do that. And that's only Bosh alone.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> so now you're prospoing Bosh in the mix? Bosh is playing better than Curry as of late, so no.


Tell me about it. When a 19 year old rookie is outplaying both the Bulls' 21 year old all star prodigies who were supposed to lead them into the playoffs this year, that's gotta suck for Bulls fans.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

^ Ummm....u can't really lead a team to the playoffs when u're not playing.

And we don't want Mr. Plum Cake on our team for anybody. Giving up Curry, Chandler, Crawford and a pick for that Cotton Candy? LOL, sure.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i would trade vince for baron davis and Jamaal Magloire


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think hes intimidated at all. He just got a bunch of new players with him who can score. Hes trying to move the ball around more.
> ...


hey i dont wanna trade vince but it seems everytime they play the magic VC has an off-game, see how he plays bad when he's facing superstars like mcgrady, kobe, garnett.....he knows they are better than him so he is scared


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

LOCK THIS THREAD UNTILL 82 GAMES HAVE COMPLETED PLEASE.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> no joke, when was the last time a frachise player was traded?


I dont think that really matters. If the offer was made and it included one of those other guys, Vince would be gone. Thus, he is far from "untradeable". Granted, he wont be traded, b/c nobody is going to want to give up their superstars for him.

To the list of traded franchise players, you could add a few others - granted they are highly debateable, and I'm not going to bother arguing that they should be considered franchise players.

Walker
Jamison
Payton
Stackhouse
Charles Barkley

Maybe these are guys who aren't considered franchise players, but when they were traded, they were all still all-star, or near all-star levels.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Ray Allen.


that's cuz they were rebuildin...we aint..we want success now..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> 
> 
> that's cuz they were rebuildin...we aint..we want success now..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


newsflash dude, we have been rebuilding, though not the way MIL did.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think that really matters. If the offer was made and it included one of those other guys, Vince would be gone. Thus, he is far from "untradeable". Granted, he wont be traded, b/c nobody is going to want to give up their superstars for him.
> ...


funny how you're not going into a debate with this :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> VC disappointed the Raps fans last week and a half, maybe 2.....but he was amazing for 2 whole months....? why trade him then?


no, 2 weeks ago he was the player of the week. it's only this past week he's been disappointing, which every player has.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> hey i dont wanna trade vince but it seems everytime they play the magic VC has an off-game, see how he plays bad when he's facing superstars like mcgrady, kobe, garnett.....he knows they are better than him so he is scared


do you honestly think the raps have a chance agasint kobe and the lakers, or garnett and the wolves?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think hes intimidated at all. He just got a bunch of new players with him who can score. Hes trying to move the ball around more.
> ...


I agree! I watch Vince and the Rapts every chance I get. I see Vince letting his new teammates KNOW that he will give the ball up if they have a better shot. 

Seriously, who- as in what GM would give ENOUGH to make up for all of the things Vince does for his team?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

CLOSE THIS THREAD UNTILL 82 GAMES


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> CLOSE THIS THREAD UNTILL 82 GAMES


Relax mattsanity - It is not easy to hear the hating on Vince. Although I am disapointed in his effort in the past 7 games or so I don't think it is fair to rip into him.

Just bookmark this thread and remind us at the end of the season.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> Relax mattsanity - It is not easy to hear the hating on Vince. Although I am disapointed in his effort in the past 7 games or so I don't think it is fair to rip into him.
> ...


Weren't you the one that made the thread about trading Vince? LMAO, hypocrite.


----------



## Denni-S (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm so tired of ppl bad mouthing Vince. You guys are all just bandwagon ppl man. If he's not doing well lets trade Vince. If he's doing well Carter is the man. We all know what he can do and Raptors need him. 
I'm telling you who we should trade is Jalen Rose. That guy is making so much money and what is he doing Nothing!!! Trade him and Peterson or Murray and get a point and a rebounder and were good.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Denni-S</b>!
> I'm so tired of ppl bad mouthing Vince. You guys are all just bandwagon ppl man. If he's not doing well lets trade Vince. If he's doing well Carter is the man. We all know what he can do and Raptors need him.
> I'm telling you who we should trade is Jalen Rose. That guy is making so much money and what is he doing Nothing!!! Trade him and Peterson or Murray and get a point and a rebounder and were good.


rose isn't going to be tradeable till the last year of his contract...so we have a while. right now he's doing an ok job of running the offense and hopefully he'll get more comfortable with his shooting.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jesus is this thread STILL going on?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Jesus is this thread STILL going on?


To make a final statement that Vince is the man and should not be traded, to all the bandwagon fraud Raptor fans.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nevermind, I just noticed that Mattsanity brought back a few Vince Carter threads, because he's just that attention starved.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Nevermind, I just noticed that Mattsanity brought back a few Vince Carter threads, because he's just that attention starved.


It's like you never wanted attention, ESPECIALLY FROM ME?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

one game does *not* a superstar make. i happen to think that vince carter can potentially be a fantastic player again. it's just that i, personally, don't think that this roster, as currently comprised, will ever come close to winning the championship. i think we have a GOOD team, but don't think we'll ever have a GREAT team- at least not with these players.

if i were grunwald, i'd let vince string together a couple more games like the one he had in philly, THEN see what players/assets other GMs would be offering for him. 

when people say they'd consider trading vince carter, they don't mean to say that they'd give him away for free. they don't even mean to say that they'd trade him at ALL. i just think there are too many raptors fans out there who have seen this cycle persist for long enough, and who are just interested to see where we could get this team if we decided to move our franchise player.

people want to move him because they understand that he's one of the few who could actually return players of value on the trade market. a player like jalen rose, for example, would be hard-pressed to do that. if the raptors mean to make themselves tangibly BETTER in the future, they'll have to roll the dice at some point and move some valuable players. it's not that you can't get something for nothing; it's just that it's _almost_ impossible to do so. 

i'm still in the process of forming an opinion on this issue for myself, and i can't yet say whether i'm sure that i want to keep him or move him. but i'm starting to believe that this team is stuck in mediocrity with vince carter in the middle, and i think that that "mediocrity" has become a creature of habit for our beloved franchise superstar. we've moved virtually all peripheral pieces in order to accomodate him, and we're still barely clinging to a playoff spot- we don't seem to have gotten any better. 

while he has the potential to lead a team to the title, it's starting to look like he's become _complacent_ in his current role (not unlike some of his fans) and level of achievement, and will, for those reasons alone, never REALIZE that potential. 

like i said, i don't know if i really believe that yet. but why he can't bring his game to the court on a nightly basis is probably an issue worth debating. it may just be that he needs a change of scenery- and that would require moving him. 

but who knows? who's to say that his game won't just decline ouright? i'm absolutely confident in my assessment that he's gotten very, very old over a period of a few short years, and may already be a marginalizing talent. if that's the case, i'd certainly trade him now (while his value is relatively high) than later (when it won't be so high at all). 

or maybe he'll just resume his career as a top 5 player again. who really knows? the point is that while some fans may feel tonight's game substantiates their view of vince as a superstar talent, it does quite the *opposite for ME*. tonight's game just has me wondering why he doesn't bring it like this _every single night_. after all, the "great" players bring it night in and night out; the "good" players have flashes of dominance amidst long droughts of mediocrity.

where does vince fit in?

peace


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Great post balloks.

Ok to those people defending vince. I'm not for trading the guy, however I don't understand why he's been crowned the second comming of christ. 

You all have a fit when people get on his case after a bad game. But on the flip side, when he drops 33 points you, just as quickly, crown him the best thing since sliced bread. We all have to agree the guy has been consistently inconsistent. I dont think he sucks, but I don't think he's ever going to be a guy who can carry a team on his shoulders all the way to the finals. A player with this kind of inconsistent play can't be expected to do that.

Vince has the physical skills to take over a game, but psychologically he doesn't have what it takes to do it night in and night out. I've studied the psychology of sport and there are multiple cues that have led me to this conclusion. I like vince's play and when he's hot...he's amazing. ANd for that reason we would be stupid to get rid of him unless we were offered a fail safe option (kobe, garnett etc.) But that's not likely to happen.

At this point the raptors best option would be to build an excellent TEAM, with vince being an intregal part of that. Not building a team around vince. Right now we've got Bosh who looks like he's going to grow to be an allstar in a couple of years. and a number of other contributers. 

I think the big trade with the bulls was the best step we could have made. AD and JYD were great guys at what they did, but having them around put SO much pressure on vince. He had to be the only guy we could rely on. But now we've got so many guys who can step up and play the roll of the go to guy.

I guess my point is that there only seems to be two schools of thought on vince: 1) That he is the best player in the leauge and that we need to be patient with him and he will prove to be better than michael jordan and will carry us to multiple nba championships
2) That he sucks a**. He's a wimp. he will never get us anywhere

When the truth really seems to be somwhere in between; That he's just an above average player who will, at times, win us games. However he will also have a number of off nights. The team seems to have come to this realization and they are bringing in othe players to help with the load and make this a great TEAM. So lets stop being hard on vince or putting all the pressure on him. And except him and this team for what they are.


----------

